# First Slingshot - Looking at SimpleShot's



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey everyone. I am wanting to order my first slingshot since I was a kid. I am an avid traditional archer usin mostly hybrid or R/D Longbows without sights. I shoot instinctive.

Would like to pick up a slingshot for playing with around my farm on walks or to take camping with my son.

I was looking at the Ocularis Beanflip, Ocularis Axiom, Peerles, Axiom Champ.

http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/ocularis-beanflip/

http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/ocularis-axiom-poly/

http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/peerless-poly/

http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/axiom-champ-poly/

Not sure how I want to shoot. OTT or TTF? That is part of the reason for lookin at the Ocularis slingshots, to be able to try out both ways. However I read that having extra room between the forks on the Peerless might be a good thing for TTF. Or maybe just a simpler Axiom Champ Poly?

I am leaning more towards the Ocularis Beanflip, but am not sure if it would be a good first SS. Would this one work fine TTF since the distance between forks is smaller?

Any help would be appreciated as I would like to order one in the next day or two.

Thanks
Slingster

Forgive any spelling mistakes as I wrote this on my old phone.


----------



## Stixshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have an Ocularis Axiom, and I'd say that would be a good spot to begin. The Ocularis attachments allow lots of experimentation (OTT/TTF), and is pretty forgiving (wide enough fork gap, not too big or small).


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I believe most, even Nathan when I asked, would recommend the Scout 2.


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. The Axiom looks nice. I did nook at the Scout, but didnt want to spend $40 until I decide if I want to really get into this hobby. That is part of the reason I was looking at the options above is to stay under $25.


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

BTW, I have an old Marksman CL3000 with the wrist support from the 80's. Put new bands on it a few years ago, but never have been a huge fan of it.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Go ahead and get a scout.. if your thinking about slingshots enough to find this forum and ask you'll love it.. and it's great to figure out what you like... if you find out you don't want to keep shooting.. sell it and get a good chunk of your 40 bucks back.. your probably gonna own a scout anyways


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Slingster - I am also an avid trad. archer and enjoy a R/D longbow, an ILF longbow, a replica Mongolian horse bow and a replica Plains Indian horse bow. I am new to slingshots, so I will defer to the more knowledgeable members here. While you are deciding on your slingshot, don't throw out that old Marksman just yet. Check out the various posts in the slingshot modifications sub-forum regarding modifying this type of slingshot. Also, check out Charles' tutorials on Gypsy (Romani) tabs and the posts in the slingshot bands and tubes sub-forum on chaining and braiding office rubber bands (Charles and Nico have lots of good information).

I am checking out all the various offerings from Simple-Shot, Pocket Predator, and A+ slingshots. While I am deciding what to get, I took an old Trumark WS-1, replaced the vinyl grip with a wood shim and leather wrapping, I put the rubber tubes all the way down on the forks, to make a good grip surface and added Gypsy (Romani) tabs. I am experimenting with #64 and #32 rubber-bands. I ended up with a pretty decent shooter and I am learning lots about slingshots.

Just like archery, it is not the equipment, it is the shooter.

Have fun and remember to wear your goggles!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

The ocularis bean flip will be my next purchased slingshot. For $25 it's a steal. I want to do a lot of experimentation with OTT vs. TTF for what I feel the most comfortable with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I own the Ocularis Beanflip, the original poly Axiom, the Maxim Champ poly, the Axiom Champ, and my wife has the Ocularis Axiom.

Of all these I personally would go with the Ocularis Axiom. It's compact but not too small, and just a great all around basic shooter.

I have no complaints about the Beanflip, but I think the Axiom is more comfortable.

The Maxim Champ is a truly outstanding design, but I think it feels a little funky when made from the poly.

I would not recommend the Axiom Champ as a first purchase. It's pretty dang small...and I like compact frames, but that one just left me wanting a bit more to grip.

I know nothing of the Peerless so I can't speak towards that one.

Whatever you decide, Happy Shooting, and have fun!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

quarterinmynose said:


> I own the Ocularis Beanflip, the original poly Axiom, the Maxim Champ poly, the Axiom Champ, and my wife has the Ocularis Axiom.
> 
> Of all these I personally would go with the Ocularis Axiom. It's compact but not too small, and just a great all around basic shooter.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of the Ocularus Beanflip because it looks like the forks are the shortest without being too short.

My main thing is I want to experiment with different setups so the Ocularus line is the obvious choice. I also have a bum wrist. I was wanting whichever one puts the least strain on the wrist.

Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh boy. Decisions decisions. I just noticed the Torque. I didn't know they had done a collaboration with Seljan. I may forgo one of the Ocularus models and try that one. I have medium-large hands and it looks AMAZING for 30 bucks. Pocket size but accepts super powerful flats.

I'm like a kid in a candy store.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

inconvenience said:


> Oh boy. Decisions decisions. I just noticed the Torque. I didn't know they had done a collaboration with Seljan. I may forgo one of the Ocularus models and try that one. I have medium-large hands and it looks AMAZING for 30 bucks. Pocket size but accepts super powerful flats.
> 
> I'm like a kid in a candy store.


Just give us a call and we are happy to answer any questions you might have.

Phone lines are open M-F 9am-5pm EST at 888-202-7475


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. I went ahead and ordered the Ocularis Axiom last night. Well, 1am this morning.  hopefully it comes soon and I can start playin with it and give a report.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Slingster said:


> Thanks for the thoughts everyone. I went ahead and ordered the Ocularis Axiom last night. Well, 1am this morning.  hopefully it comes soon and I can start playin with it and give a report.


I've only ordered once from Simple-Shot so far. But it came fast. Keep us updated. That's one on my list.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah I was leaning towards the Ocularis Beanflip as well. Looks sweet, but chose to go with a more traditional design with the Ocularis Axiom first. After this one I will probably just make my own. Not knowing what makes a good sling shot though, it seemed like a good idea to buy one first, then I will start making them.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Slingster said:


> Yeah I was leaning towards the Ocularis Beanflip as well. Looks sweet, but chose to go with a more traditional design with the Ocularis Axiom first. After this one I will probably just make my own. Not knowing what makes a good slingshot though, it seemed like a good idea to buy one first, then I will start making them.


I'm a bit hesitant to go with an asymmetrical one myself. But the Beanflip is pretty close. I'm now leaning towards the Torque. Another asymmetrical but I've heard nothing but good about it.

I don't have the tools right now to make my own beyond super basic stuff like the OPFS. My OPFS does the job though. It's been my main shooter since I put down the store bought wrist wrecker.

Anyway. Post pics when you get it your Axiom!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

It is suppose to arrive this coming Monday. I am looking forward to getting it and trying it out. Need to order some ammo, thinking of 3/8" steel balls. I might make up some clay balls to shoot in the mean time.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Slingster said:


> It is suppose to arrive this coming Monday. I am looking forward to getting it and trying it out. Need to order some ammo, thinking of 3/8" steel balls. I might make up some clay balls to shoot in the mean time.


Marbles make a pretty good projectIle for short range. Gobstoppers candy hits surprisingly hard. I wouldn't doubt they could pierce a soda can.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

